# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Вриндаван, полезные интернет ссылки

## Atul-Krishna das

_ИСККОН-Вриндаван в Интернете_

Официальный сайт храма Кришна-Баларам Мандир                http://www.iskconvrindavan.com

Ежедневные фотосессия Божеств                               http://www.iskconvrindavan.com/imageGallery

Онлайн трансляция из храма служб, киртанов, лекций          http://vrindavan.tv 

Департамента 24-часового киртана                            http://www.24hourkirtan.com

Вриндаванский Институт Высшего Образования VIHE             http://vihe.org

Русское отделение VIHE                                      http://vihe.org/bhagavad-vidya.html

Бхактиведанта гурукула и международная школа                http://www.bgis.org/# 

Официальный канал храма на YouTube                          https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAA...bHrP1I_lzxv09Q

_Группы храма в Facebook _ 

ИСККОН Вриндаван               https://www.facebook.com/pages/ISKCO...37?sk=timeline
ИСККОН Вриндаван LIVE          https://www.facebook.com/vrindavan.tv?fref=ts

ИСККОН-Вриндаван Намахата        https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iskco...996015?fref=ts
Департамен 24-часового киртана   https://www.facebook.com/akhandakirtanmandali?fref=ts

Bhaktivedanta Learning Institute for Self-Sufficiency (BLISS)  https://www.facebook.com/blissiskconvrindavan?fref=ts
Iskcon Vrindavan Community Service                             https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iskco...882382?fref=ts

----------

